# Each t-shirt is unique, is there a Fulfillment Service for that?



## cborgia (Dec 21, 2008)

I have an interface designer that the customer uses to enter in info that appears on the t-shirt. Does any of the fulfillment centers accept an image dynamically? i.e. the customer builds the shirt on my site, my site forwards customer to fulfillment center with their custom image, they pay there.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out cafepress. I just saw an example of that here on the forum somewhere.

Can't say if it was cafepress's designer dressed to look like the website's or the websites own designer. But it did look like the website's own designer.


----------

